# Help with ceiling Strapping for sheetrock



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that your garage looks like this one....built in the 50's. And it's around 18' x 20'?



Those 2x4's going across are NOT ceiling joists....they are rafter ties...their purpose is to prevent the walls from bowing out. They are not designed to carry any weight.

If your wanting to put drywall up there....your going to have to do some work. According to the LA county Building and Safety span table, you could use 1x6's 12 OC if your span is 19' 6" or less. Over that and you need to go to 2x8 which could handle the span 12" OC.

Or...you can do like me and just build a new garage....

Click on the link in my signature for details....


----------



## MarkDeponzi (Jun 2, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> I'm willing to bet that your garage looks like this one....built in the 50's. And it's around 18' x 20'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the boards going across are 2X5 weird size. No their not 2X6 they measure 2X5 3/16 I thought that was weird when I was putting up braces for my loft above. I was kind of concerned about storing junk above because of the design . It makes sense what you say that they are just for keeping the walls from bowing out. 
So I am not understanding you when you say I could Add 1X6 if the span is 19'6" ? 
Are you referring to using 1x6 for strapping for the drywall attachment ?
My garage measures 19 feet wide and 20 foot long . 
It has 4 of rafter ties or 2x5s that spam from the main house to the garage wall. 
My garage is attached to the house . 
Yes your garage dose look very smiler to mine except my is attached to the house. 
I dont mind taking the time to make the design stronger I just need to know how ?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like this one is probably going to need a full set of 2 x 8 ceiling joists. 1 x anything is just not going to make it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

At 19' feet across, you could get by with 2x6's....every 12". It would actually less work to use 2x8's. You could get by putting those every 24".

What you basically want to do is replace those 2x5? with the 2x8's. Go get the required # (20" long)....cut them to length....then cut the ends at an angle so the will tuck in up under the roof and sit on the top plate.

It's going to be some work....but when your done....it will be level.

I would also cut an access hole so you can get up there (don't tell anyone I told you..but it will also be strong enough to store light items....like xmas decorations)

You should also plan on some ventilation....research soffitt vents....


----------



## MarkDeponzi (Jun 2, 2013)

What you basically want to do is replace those 2x5? with the 2x8's. Go get the required # (20" long)....cut them to length....then cut the ends at an angle so the will tuck in up under the roof and sit on the top plate.

I wish I could better understand what you mean.
I am not going to take out the 2x5s that are in there now ?
Your saying add a 2x8 across the garage ? 

I called a friend of mine and he said he is going to show me a way to tie into the rafters above to strengthen these 2x5 rafter ties. 
I did see a 2x4 running the length of the garage front to back perpendicular to the rafter ties maybe I can add a few more of these somehow to have better support with these rafter ties

You can see in this picture the upper 2x4 going across for support from the front of the garage to the back .
And this is the one rafter tie that is built like a truss the others are not . The other rafter ties are only a board going across


----------

